# The Bell Tree Is Now 18 Years Old!



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2022)

The Bell Tree officially opened to the public eighteen years ago on December 19th, 2004, so today we're celebrating its eighteenth birthday! Happy Birthday, everyone! We couldn't have made it this long without all of you, both our staff and members, so thanks to each and every one of you!






Some may find it odd that TBT's birthday is celebrated after the forum was actually created. In fact, the topic of its date was brought up a long time ago and, despite the November consensus, it was ultimately decide to set it to the site's public opening date in December. A decade later, today will be our last TBT birthday celebrated on December 19th. Next year and beyond, _November 7th_ will be The Bell Tree's official birthday. Moving it will make things simpler and separate it from our regular events.

In celebration of our eighteenth birthday, we're giving away 18 bells for a few days, which you can redeem by clicking here. Also be sure to check the Advent Calendar today, which is giving away tokens to spend on a Special Snowflake raffle ticket. All other Season of Giving events are still open for submissions, so keep on creating and gifting! Over the weekend we increased the amount of money for charity based on your event gifting, so let's all help make this a special TBT birthday and holiday season!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2022)

yay free bells! thank you 
eighteen years... just reading that number makes it sound old but I'm older than the forum so what does that make me 

I absolutely love this forum and the community it has cultivated. here's to another happy year!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday TBT! When I started playing New Horizons and was looking for fruits, I found TBT it's the only forum/AC page I belong to! Everyone was absolutely lovely to me when I joined and still are.  It's a privilege to be part of such a wonderful community with friendly members and hard working staff.  Thank you TBT, and here's to 2023 and lots more Buck screenshots from me!


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 19, 2022)

Time to move out and get a real job.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 19, 2022)

*Happy Birthday, TBT!!! *

Now, I expect more mature themes in TBT events starting next year.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 19, 2022)

Congrats on 18 successful years!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 19, 2022)

Free bells are a wonderful way to celebrate 

Thank you Jeremy and staff for such an amazingly kind, supportive place. Everyone is lovely and it’s so easy to be accepted and make friends. I am blessed to have a few friends here who feel like family


----------



## Jayk (Dec 19, 2022)

Congrats on your 18th Birthday. I just joined, but looks like a great forum. I am new to Animal Crossing New Horizons, just started my island in April of this year and I am enjoying it


----------



## SilverPiper (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday TBT! 

I never expected to be using this forum nearly two years after joining, but here we are! Thank you to all the staff that work so hard to keep the site and events running. And, I'm also thankful for all of the amazing people here.  Thank you for the birthday bells, too! ️


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy birthday, old bean. I'm almost right there with you. I'm happy to see the community still has regulars that pop in and out.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 19, 2022)

Thank you for the bells, and happy birthday again, TBT!! ^^)/  I'm very glad that this site is still going strong after so many years, and that I was able to find it!  The warm community here and all the events held have been a massive help and source of joy to me for almost two years now. 

Here's to many more! 
(It's sparkling grape juice.  TBT isn't old enough to drink yet where I'm from.)


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy birthday TBT!  when I joined, I didn’t expect to be come this invested, but here I am and I wouldn’t change that for the world! I look forward to spending many more years here!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 19, 2022)

tbt had better register to vote


----------



## xara (Dec 19, 2022)

happy birthday, tbt! i’m too sleepy to think of anything mushy or sentimental to say right now lol, but it’s been an honour to be a part of this community for 7 of its 18 years (on and off).  the amazing people that make up this community and all of the wonderful events make me so happy; i’m so lucky to have discovered this place, and so thankful still that new horizons brought me back after 2.5-3 years. i still think it’s really cool that tbt has shared a birthday with my mom for so long, but i’m looking forward to celebrating it a little earlier next year. thank you for the free bells! 

in canada, tbt will legally be old enough to smoke with me next year


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy birthday, and thanks for the free bells. I’m glad the forum is still relatively active.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday TBT!
I am glad the forums are around and they have events and stuff going on even well after the most recent game launched.
Thanks staff for all your hard work keeping the forums running smoothly and organizing fun things for us all to do.
_( and neato collectibles )_


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday TBT


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday TBT!  Thank you to all the amazing staff that keep this place running and entertaining for all of us!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 19, 2022)

my ****posting aside, does this mean we'll get a a new birthday raffle collectible starting next year? 

since who ever heard of snowflakes in early november? yes, I know it's a thing for various parts of the world, but who ever heard of that sort of _aesthetic_?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 19, 2022)

Very exciting! Happy birthday TBT


----------



## duododo (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday, TBT! It's no easy feat keeping a forum alive and well for 18 years. Kudos to all the staff and the members for making such a strong community.


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy birthday, TBT! You're finally old enough I can take you to the pub for a pint. 

Although your Dad probably won't allow this for another 3 years...


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday TBT! I joined just to trade for a few items and stayed 4 years because of the amazing people and hard-working staff who make this place feel like a close-knit community. Here's to 18 more years!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy birthday, TBT! I first discovered this forum sometime in 2017, but it wasn't until next year in 2018 that I joined the forums to discuss about AC stuff (though admittedly, I've been talking more about non-AC stuff in more recent years hehehe). It's great that this place has a lot of awesome things: The staff, the events, and the community! I know things have simmered down since New Horizons has been out for almost three years now, but I'm glad that there are still some people on here out and about. I've been hearing things that other forums haven't been really active in recent times, so we should be happy that the community is still going strong, especially when events come around! Of course, I've also made some awesome friends on here and without TBT, I don't think I would've met them at all.

Aight, TBT should either get a job or enroll in college/university lol.


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 20, 2022)

Happy birthday TBT!  Stay belly and don't let anyone shake you.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2022)

Where's the young man applying to college? 

Will it takes some night classes?


----------



## Valzed (Dec 20, 2022)

Happy (Belated) Birthday, TBT! I'm so happy I found this forum back in 2017. I was new to the AC game series and had just started New Leaf. Everyone on here was so friendly & helpful with my many newbie questions. I always enjoy the events TBT hosts. Thank you to all the Staff for everything you do!


----------



## Mutti (Dec 20, 2022)

Happy Birthday tbt!
I found this place not long before New Leaf was released and was more of a observer than a active member. Ive became more active in the last few years and met some amazing people who share my passion of AC🫶


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2022)

hard to believe how long TBT has been around. Pretty amazing that it's still going strong to this day. Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## Flicky (Dec 20, 2022)

Happy Birthday TBT!

I'm so glad that it's still around. Forums, especially for game franchises, are scarce these days.


----------



## Plume (Dec 20, 2022)

Happy belated birthday, TBT! I'm so happy I can celebrate it with you.


----------



## Holla (Dec 21, 2022)

Wow 18 already! Congrats Bell Tree! 

I still remember the 10th Birthday celebration quite clearly. Time sure flies!


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 21, 2022)

just clocked that i've been around for half of tbt's lifetime, that's crazy  no better way to celebrate official adulthood than the season of giving!


----------



## Franny (Dec 21, 2022)

wow!! happy birthday TBT! such an adult, no more curfews!!


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 21, 2022)

Happy birthday TBT! Getting close to 20 years old.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 21, 2022)

happy birthday tbt !!


----------



## QueenCobra (Dec 21, 2022)

Wow! I didn’t know about this forum until a year ago and had no idea how long it was around for…lovely that it’s so active and communal!


----------



## vixened (Dec 22, 2022)

wow, in 3 more years TBT can drink. 

_I wonder what it'll choose to drink first. . ._


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 22, 2022)

Happy belated birthday TBT! It's wild to think how old the forums are already :0


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 22, 2022)

Happy belated bday TBT!!!


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 22, 2022)

Happy Birthday to the bell tree, you can now legally vote and drink!!


----------

